# Trailer Warts



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2016)

What the hell do ya do with these trailer growths.................... I fess up I put this here instead of The showcase  so people could talk about it. No sales discussions will be allowed. It will be sliced and diced this sunday. Then it will be placed in appropriate spot.Hopefully the master lever puller @Kevin Does Not see it.  he really is not very observant of those things........................ 1500 lb and a 500lb BAB trailer warts... I am supposin there will be a couple eyes in these.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2016)

OK I am first in line.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mike, if you want, I can take of that lil guy from botherin ya, if you need me to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Mike, if you want, I can take of that lil guy from botherin ya, if you need me to.



If ya can lift it above yer head ya can have it.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> OK I am first in line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey Mike is BAB The acronym for Begging And Bartering? Because I'm ready to do either to get some of that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey Mike is BAB The acronym for Begging And Bartering? Because I'm ready to do either to get some of that.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey Mike is BAB The acronym for Begging And Bartering? Because I'm ready to do either to get some of that.



I can add that to the list....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2016)

Send me a big chunk of that and I promise to taunt Kevin with it until you grow tired of seeing him suffer

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 30, 2016)

If that is black ask burl I am getting in line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 30, 2016)

Pick me, Pick me!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

@Mike1950 
"CONGRATULATIONS! You've just been selected to receive a trip to the beautiful island of Maui. You will be staying on the world renowned beaches of Ka'anapali. Included in this trip will be a gift certificate to the on site Castaway restaurant. Remember on Wednesday located on the Honu room lanai, free Mai Tai drinks (with the little umbrella) will be served to you for the full hour of musical entertainment provided in your honor. No. This will not cost you $10,000.00 like other resorts or $5,000.00. This will not even cost you $2,500.00. You will receive all this and more for an extra large suitcase full the pictured burl." Act now and you will also be taking home some of the most sought after woods in the World CK."  Price does not include tax facilities fees lodging car rental food entertainment airfare or really anything other than the free drinks and gift card. The room will be at a discount of 30% and that's just like free.. kind'a...

Beat that @Kevin (drop the mic) BOOM!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

seems I have opened the door of the asylum...............

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> If that is black ask burl I am getting in line.



Yes it's Black Ask Burl all right. Because you can Ask the stingy tightwad for the Burl until you're Black in the face and he ain't gonna part with any of it. He's just taunting us . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

That's just mean...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> seems I have opened the door of the asylum...............


Funny, lmfao!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes it's Black Ask Burl all right. Because you can Ask the stingy tightwad for the Burl until you're Black in the face and he ain't gonna part with any of it. He's just taunting us . . . .


There needs to be a emoticon with a really sad face, and tears, blubbering on the floor. Imagine there is one inserted here ( * )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> There needs to be a emoticon with a really sad face, and tears, blubbering on the floor. Imagine there is one inserted here ( * )


........................


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> ........................


Thanks I couldn't see through my tears and blubbering. I really put myself out there emotionally to get a large suitcase of the stuff and @Kevin snuffed out my soul with his lack of tack and empathy. I just need a minute... or two...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2016)

damn warts have a bunch of bumps inside---- Go figure...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

